# Not your typical brown



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a pretty fish from yesterday fishing. Thought I share!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

nice! Where did he come from?


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard to beleive they were once thought of as an ugly fish. Thats a little beauty. Do I see a dogs paw in the lower left coner of the photo? Can't tell exactly..


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That fish is so pretty, I just wanna rub myself on it....


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

WB ,Yes you are right on , that is my choc lab as she is my fishing partner. She got to have fun also.
The fish is from the Elk River in nearby Elk Springs ,WV


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

what is your dog's name ff dog? you fish the chagrin often?


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Beautiful fish!! I went to WV for a trout trip when I was about 15 and I will never forget how beautiful the native brooks were. Even caught a rainbow at the top of a moutain stream that was flawless. Nice pic.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Cranberry is on my list of places to fish one of these days. Nice fish from any stream!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

yo flyfishdog! ya just gotta love that fish! don't ever come back to ohio if you wanna keep catching those beautiful fish!  I dream of fish like that. I love the steelies but to me a natural stream born brownie like that would be all the better!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Ryo, dog name is Hannah, Bonehead or Jackass if she trying do crazy stunts that she like to do! Like pulling out huge logs out of creeks.
FA69, If I get back home then I just be heading to camp down here and fish a week or so every month! Gas prices getting cheaper so now I am going out even more. I can have it both ways.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That Trout has a lot of Tiger Trout resemblance. Tiger's are a cross between 
a Brookie and a Brown. They are normally reared and then stocked in private clubs but are sometimes released in natural streams. WV has some natural stream stocking and several streams out West have these fish.
I caught and released a Tiger Trout in a small stream here in Ohio. It was the first Tiger ever reported to the ODNR. Discussion with the ODNR Trout Specialist regarding the area and stream whereI caught the fish has led us to believi this fish is a true native Tiger and not raised in captivity.
I will try to get someone to post my picture as my photo upload does not work.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking tiger backcross but I'm not sure thats possible, but it is almost identical to some of the brown trout sudspecies in southern Uk and into almost mesopatamia(sp.?) it also shares many charactoristics with the declining marble trout. flyfish dog did you get a finclip for genetics!!!lol such a gorgeous pattern on that fish, it could just be a really cool mutation. shortdrift, I think I have seen that pic on here before and it was an incredible fish, a true once in a lifetime catch, out of curiosity do you think you could pm the stream basin? flyfish dog, have you ever caught browns like this before??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shortdrift's tiger trout.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

You can definetly tell the difference on those two. Beautiful fish guys and great pics. One in a lifetime catch for sure shortdrift!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Shortdrift, yup, thats a real trophy!!
Someone mentioned fishing the CRanberry, ( its overrated and now in the last 10 years, overrun with idiots) anyways they ( WV) stock tigers in there and a bunch of my buddies have all taken some down there, ( i never have) so they are around if you consider a 4-5 hr drive close. 

I have heard of a few that are taken each year at Zanesville Rod and Gun Club on the headwaters of the Mad river so it "is" slightly possible the Mad watershed could actually hold some.

Back to the original picture, I am suprised so many are in awe of the coloration since it is the same strain Ohio stocks and at certain times of the year ( winter) this same coloration is very prevelant on the browns of the Mad River. Riverking?? anyone else want to verify my thoughts here? I have fished (trout) in over 30 states and can tell you the browns Ohio puts into its streams are some of the prettiest fish I have ever caught and that is no joke! Not the typical grey washed out stockers or even wild fish so often found in many east coast streams. 

The Elk is a quality stream and its been waaay too long since I fished it and need to get back.

Salmonid


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful fish Shortdrift! Although the one I posted it really not a true tiger. Thesefish and many larger ones can be caught in the Elk as of lately but this one came out rather nice on the camera. Now, if everyone remember the posting back in June where I caught a true wild brown, if not I will post here again just to tell yea it great fishing down here. One big reason I moved so I fish natives. I absolutly refuse to even bother fishing for stockers as they are plain ugly and not a challenge but they do change afterwhile though and can be just great fishing . But there is so many great places to fish! I have not fished the Cranberry because it gets congested really bad. I do have a natural brookie stream 8 miles from my driveway! 

Wild Brown









WV Tiger









Wild 16" Brookie


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I am yet to catch a brown or even see a brown trout caught. I guess that is why I am in awe of its beauty. That brookie is sweet too.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I must agree salmonid, the mad holds some of the most stunning trout I have ever seen. I just never realized how spoiled I was until I took a friend up there who was amazed at the coloration, and health, of the browns.
I am still at a loss however on the coloration of flyfish dog's fish, I have not seen any quite that vibrant with the marbling.

now dog, I will agree that stockers are not usually very pretty or very difficult to catch, and being on the elk your on some hard water(lucky B$*^#). but cmon, the mad is a tough stream, stocked or not give a little props , i'll put how hard to the test though, Im off to the tn tailwaters next week so we'll see how the mad is for a training ground.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Rk, I have never fished the Mad myself so I always wanted to and will. I like tough fishing cause it make it challenging and the Mad has that quality from past reading on it. So it's like the other way around. 
Well, I am gonna put it on the list to fish it next year so I can see how they are in the Mad.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

One more thing to note, Stockers in general giving time will make for challenging and rewarding fishing especially holdovers as they grow up in their surroundings. I have seen some very nice stocker after a few years but it all dependent on their water quality. I have another picture of what I mean by stocking and catching a holdover. So it has it good points. 
This bow at 19 inches is a part of the stockers at first and is showing nice colors after being in the water for a few years.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

please tell me thats a Scott G series rod. such a sweet rod. nice fish BTW


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

crkwader said:


> please tell me thats a Scott G series rod. such a sweet rod. nice fish BTW


Yep, 4wt 8ft. Fanastic stream rod.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

lucky dog, I've been checkin' flea bay for one. I cant even find a broken one to get fixed. that was such a sweet rod.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Keep looking and be patience you will come with one. Check on other forums. Don'rt count out any of the Winston LTor WT rods as I think they are a little bit better rod than the G IMO. Also a Sage SLT is sweet as this is my summer rod(0wt.), but when I think I need to sling nymphsthan I have the G. Just to tell ya!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

After I read the title of this post I thought it was about a new quarterback or something...lol

Keep the fish porn coming it's making it warmer outside


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Here is a pretty fish from yesterday fishing. Thought I share!


That really is a cool looking fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------

